# One lonely Cory



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

K I've got a bunch of Cory's in the the tank of mine. I noticed that one and only one is missing it's barbels they are all nubby. All the other corries have nice fu-man-chu barbels. I remember a week or two ago everyone had thier barbels. So what could have possibly happen to that single cory? I have no clue. Theory's anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

lost them fighting with other cory?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Cory's fight?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Toshogu said:


> K I've got a bunch of Cory's in the the tank of mine. I noticed that one and only one is missing it's barbels they are all nubby. All the other corries have nice fu-man-chu barbels. I remember a week or two ago everyone had thier barbels. So what could have possibly happen to that single cory? I have no clue. Theory's anyone?


From looking at your fish list in your signature it could have been the angel that nipped off the barbels.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

True. In the past month I have been seriously considering returning the angel to my LFS. He is great looking fish, but loves eating cory eggs, and guppy fry + I think he nipped 2 of my guppies. Been giving that one alot of thought. Most likely going to return the guppies and the angel. But I don't know what I will get to replace them. Maybe take the ryukin and stick it inside the 50gal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

i can vouch for angels doin that.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, i noticed the exact same thing with one of my corys (the nubby barbel). He just sat at the bottom of that tank - didnt look to hot - and then disappeared somewhere. I'm assuming he died and maybe got eaten or something.... but im not sure what caused the nubby barbel.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

cory's spawned randomly today, maybe rain is coming. Either way, I'm returning the Angel the platys, and the guppies the next time I get around to going to the fish store.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kind of funny..i didn't go down to feed the fish until about 6 this evening...cory eggs all over 1 of the tanks..about 200 of them..
had a major storm blow through here around 3 this afternoon...
now ; i know they will spawn when there is a change in the barometric pressure ; but i always forget to prepare for it.....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow 200 eggs! thats a lot of fry!
Are you going to save them or let nature take its course?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You really want to stick the goldfish in the 50? They are really dirty and he may mess with your betta. Of course you could always switch the betta and the goldfish, hes gonna need a bigger tank anyways I guess. 
Im just not a goldfish fan lol


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

ryukin is to darn slow to mess with Mr. Creosote. It was funny to see when I stuck the goldfish into the 50gal. Creosote immediatly started flexing at the ryukin, & and I think the ryukin when "oh boy! someone to play with" and waddled toward the male beta. male beta took off running. Everyone gets along well now, and for some reason my shrimp have come out of hiding. I dunno if it's the absence of the angel, or the barometric drop. Either way Angel is going gone =)


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Well now you gotta change your signature! lol


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yep doing that tonight =)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

right now i just don't have enough tanks set up to do much breeding..i need to set up about 25-30 more so i will have someplace to put pairs and fry..in cories for breeding i have barbatus ; panda ; albino ; sterbai and paleatus..and hopefully some adolfi soon...i probably have a dozen pairs of bushynose hanging around ; but i will be selling most of them..6 pairs of angela and more pairing off..not to mention all the other stuff...
for the most part ; i am letting nature take it's course when the fish spawn..til i get some racks built and tanks set up ...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

loha do you do any shipping?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

seriously, adolfi and barbatus are hard to find out here ever since they got really popular/economy tanked the past couple months. My friend has been looking for barbatus for ages.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes ron..i do ship..anywhere in the lower 48...


----------

